# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Our November Club night is on the 21st with Guest Artistes the Colin Donaldson Trio. Visiting audience members and musicians welcome. Admission Members £3, Non-Members £4, Membership £4.

----------

